# Rumor: Marion to Chicago?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess, I can't be in denial anymore because there is a chance he could be moved. The talk about us willing to do so and the fact I read Sarver doesn't like Marion that much.

This guy proposes #2 and #16 for Marion. 

One problem is, we'd have to get rid of the other picks. So, I don't know how we can do that.

But would you do this? It helps us future wise and clears up 10 million. I'm on the fence cuz I'd hate to see him go?


This is the article from the dailyherald. I read on hoopshype



> When the Bulls look around to see if they can turn the No. 2 draft pick into a valuable veteran, two names to keep in mind are Shawn Marion and Lamar Odom.
> *
> There is talk around the NBA that the Phoenix Suns may be willing to move Marion this summer. At first glance, the idea seems absurd, since the 28-year-old forward is coming off consecutive third-team all-NBA honors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know what to think. With Marion and Amare back, this team could be crazy good. Also, Tim Thomas would be cheaper then Marion.

So, I wouldn't oppose this trade. 

The Suns don't really need to start planning for the future. We do have Amare, LB, Diaw who are all young and talented.

But I would prefer a player-player deal. Instead of a player-pick trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I don't know what to think. With Marion and Amare back, this team could be crazy good. Also, Tim Thomas would be cheaper then Marion.
> 
> So, I wouldn't oppose this trade.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we would be crazy good. But it seems like Marion isn't liked, as I mentioned, I read Sarver is not too fond of Marion. He is also owed a lot. D'Antoni is our Gm so, he would have the final say.

Jury is still out on Thomas. If he will_ really_ take a pay cut


It deals with the future aspect in being able to resign Diaw, LB, as well as saving money. Sarver is a cheap ***. We may need to do it to keep both or Diaw. But the picks are a luxary. We could get Aldridge, or Thomas (who is compared to Marion), or even Rudy Gay. Which would give us more depth.. Not to mention next yrs Atlanta pick.

The upside to it is intriguing though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, we would be crazy good. But it seems like Marion isn't liked, as I mentioned, I read Sarver is not too fond of Marion. He is also owed a lot. D'Antoni is our Gm so, he say the final say.
> 
> Jury is still out on Thomas. If he will_ really_ take a pay cut
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think Sarver will push Mike to trade Marion. I think its inevitable that Marion is traded.
He sucks *** in the playoffs. Even if Amare is half the man he was. He still provides an inside presence. Which cannot be said about Marion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, I think Sarver will push Mike to trade Marion. I think its inevitable that Marion is traded.
> He sucks *** in the playoffs. Even if Amare is half the man he was. He still provides an inside presence. Which cannot be said about Marion.


It may become a power struggle haha. I think D'antoni would win out though, He mentioned this yr, without Marion doing everything we'd prolly just win 25 games.

I think it's unfair to say Marion sucks in the playoffs though. When he doesn't do well it's like hes under a microscope but when he's getting his 20/12 he's doing what he normally does in peoples mind and it doesn't matter or something. He did very well last yr up till they put Bruce Bowen on him in WCF. He played Dirk well last yr. Last series, avged 25.6 and 12.6 boards, 50% FGs. This series he's done well except for last game in which he may not have scored but he had 17 rebounds or so which is a lot compared to the others. If they worked like he did, we may have won. And he was guarding Howard and not Dirk this time. 


You're right about that last thing though. Amare inside. Although, if he is not the same he may try to stay away from it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> It may become a power struggle haha. I think D'antoni would win out though, He mentioned this yr, without Marion doing everything we'd prolly just win 25 games.
> 
> I think it's unfair to say Marion sucks in the playoffs though. *When he doesn't do well it's like hes under a microscope * but when he's getting his 20/12 he's doing what he normally does in peoples mind and it doesn't matter or something. He did very well last yr up till they put Bruce Bowen on him in WCF. He played Dirk well last yr. Last series, avged 25.6 and 12.6 boards, 50% FGs. This series he's done well except for last game in which he may not have scored but he had 17 rebounds or so which is a lot compared to the others. If they worked like he did, we may have won. And he was guarding Howard and not Dirk this time.
> 
> ...




When you ***** as much as Marion about "Not getting credit" of course you're going to be under a microscope. If he wants the attention, hes going to get the hate. His stats are amazing, but his play isn't a franchise style. He hustles, and he does it very well. But I think we need to trade him. While he still has his athelticsm. Because when he can't jump anymore, he'll be useless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> When you ***** as much as Marion about "Not getting credit" of course you're going to be under a microscope. If he wants the attention, hes going to get the hate. His stats are amazing, but his play isn't a franchise style. He hustles, and he does it very well. But I think we need to trade him. While he still has his athelticsm. Because when he can't jump anymore, he'll be useless.



I didn't think he *****ed that openly to where many people knew about it lol. But yeah, you're right. Still though, it's not like he did what past guys have done and gone to like main media outlets like ESPN or TNT to where it affects everything. Thats when people get scrutinized more often when they make a circus of it. I know everyone is under a microscope but some of the things people say when he does bad, is just retarded though and unfair. Except for when they do say good things when he does well 95% of the time.

Of course, he isn't franchise style. He's a 2nd option. He does have superstar like athleticism. He plays so much during a game, or does so much it's just his normal game - not sure if it can be considered hustling anymore haha.

Yeah, you may be right about trading him before his athleticism deteriorates but I think he can sustain it for awhile longer. As I said, I'd be on the fence for this deal, but it's more than likely not gonna happen since we'd have 4 picks in the draft.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

If Marion was going to Chicago, i would only do this if #2 pick and a player was included. Maybe Duhon or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> If Marion was going to Chicago, i would only do this if #2 pick and a player was included. Maybe Duhon or something.



who would you want with #2 pick though? I'm not so sure about Aldridge or Thomas even though I like him but he is simliar to what we're giving up in Marion and can shot block better. Maybe we can get Rudy Gay 

Imagine him in our offense?


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

First off, hey guys I just joined about an hour ago and I'm a HUGE Suns fan. Went to Game 3 and was part of the start of the Dallas Sucks chant out on Jackson St.


I read this earlier today and to be honest, I cried.. not really but I could have. Marion is my favorite player and I think Sarver wants to keep the team as young as possible (other than Nash). It is yet to be seen whether Timmy T will take a pay cut because he was making boat loads of cash prior to coming to us. Should the deal happen I want it to be #2 and #16.

#2 we could take Rudy Gay who I'm a huge fan of although it seems Tyrus Thomas would be the better pick in the sense he plays great D and Nash will make him better on offense much like he makes everyone else better. Idealy, I'd want Gay because it'd be funny to see Suns jerseys with the word GAY written on the back but that's beside the point. Marion brings something to the court that can't be put on a stat sheet, it's intensity and I'm sure some of you have been to a Suns home game where Marion comes out of no where for the put back slam and the entire arena blows up with roars. I think that's something Gay could replace while Thomas may not be able to. 

#16 we could take Hilton Armstrong who could play C allowing Amare to step back to PF where he'd be better utilized. I know others think oh wow imagine JJ Reddick on the Suns well you know what? I hate Duke and I hate Reddick, did anyone see him take that 3 pointer on a 5 on 1 fast break when Duke was up by like 20? That made me sick. I'd also like Saer Sene at 16 because let's face it, we have the depth and speed to play small and succeed while Sene develops a bit and he'd be good for 10-15 minutes a game when we need a big precense down low on D.

If the trade happens which I hope it doesn't, I'd like these to be the picks

#2. Rudy Gay SF, UConn
#16. Saer Sene C, Senegal
#21. Nick Fazekas PF, Nevada
#27. Hassan Adams G, U of A

I know it's not likely that if the deal happens that we keep #21 and #27 but there's a chance we may not be able deal them.

One possibility is that we could trade #21 and #27 for Nene given that he is a restricted FA. Nene would probably like playing here along side Stoudemire and he'd have Barbosa (both Brazilian) to help him make the move easier.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard. We need more Suns fans. (good ones)


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

:O:O:O:O 
Marion is not a power forward, and other bigs beating down on him isnt his fault, its just a real shame we dont have a true PF and C (amare, kurt) at the moment. So compare Marion to SF, and theres nothing bad you can say about the guy. Lose marion, and you know, nash, bell, kurt (our other vets) could lose their touch to certain extents as 2-3 yrs go by. I dont feel comfortable for the team if you drop out a major loyal contributor, to free room for Tim. Sure it wouldnt only be tim that we could resign, BUT, marion is our best defensive threat, and for some reason I just dont see Tim being effective. 

It would be a great great pity, and a massive disappointment to stop what we have right now.
Everyone has poor games marions poor games are amplified and over reacted to, its just a shame.

Our future seems strong (picks young, players, and come on, whats up with talk about marion slowing down? this guy is a true battler, he can do anything, 4+ years for him at least) with our 2 big men back we can do fine without tim. diaw would bring his game off the bench, we can take better shots via amare (to some extent so some extent) and not rely on tim's 3's. Marion can fill up any stat column, hes all-round baller.

Now the only concern is payroll. If sarver decides to not be tight, can't we resign diaw and barbs anyway? even if it passes limit.

Save Marion!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't particularly like the trade, but it does make sense. Tyrus Thomas would be crazy in a Suns uni, and i'm always down to resign Leandro and Diaw. Good find D19.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

It would just be great if Marion's contract wasn't so big. In the past two seasons we havent had big stretches without Marion so we don't have a great idea how we would play without him. However i can see us not being the same team. Marion IS our fast break hes always out there. I just cant see a run-n-gun suns without him hes the perfect player for the system. Pay the tax Sarver, you know you really want to.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, NY post said this from D'antoni's mouth



http://www.nypost.com/sports/64469.htm



> Despite how often Mike D'Antoni mocks reports that the Suns would entertain trading Shawn Marion this summer to Chicago or anywhere else, clueless reporters continue the stupid speculation.
> 
> "I don't blame the Bulls or any team for wanting Shawn," the Suns coach stated last week to a roomful of Phoenix media. "But how would we replace everything he does for us? It makes no sense whatsoever, especially with Amare coming off two surgeries!"


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

IF Marion is traded to Chicago, what are the chances that the Suns can make a trade like this work.

Suns Trade
Marion
#21
2007 ATL Top 3 protected pick(if Kirk Hinrich is involved) 

Bulls Trade
#2 (via NYK)
#16 (own Pick)
Duhon (or Hinrich???)

Suns Draft Alridge (#2) and Sene (#16) and Vinicius (#27).

C- Kurt Thomas/ Boris Diaw/ Saer Sene (#16)
PF- Amare Stoudamire/ LaMarcus Alridge (#2)
SF- Tim Thomas/ James Jones/ Marcus Vinicius (#27)
SG- Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa/ Eddie House
PG- Steve Nash/ Chris Duhon (or Kirk Hinrich)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> IF Marion is traded to Chicago, what are the chances that the Suns can make a trade like this work.
> 
> Suns Trade
> Marion
> ...


well, Bulls won't have cap space to eat Marion's deal because Tim Thomas' don't come off till July 1. They would have to make the picks and keep them for like a week or 2? Seems unlikely.


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

SUNS WILL *NOT* TRADE SHAWN MARION


http://www.nypost.com/sports/64469.htm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DocLoc said:


> SUNS WILL *NOT* TRADE SHAWN MARION
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/64469.htm



yeah, I posted that at the end of page 1 haha.

and welcome aboard btw


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

Visceral said:


> yeah, I posted that at the end of page 1 haha.
> 
> and welcome aboard btw



damnit (on not noticing it)

and thanks, glad to have found a forum that is all about basketball.

We better not trade him though, I'd cry or just go on a huge drinking binge


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

People really underestimate what Marion brings. I expect that out of casual NBA fans, not Suns fans though. 

You seriously want two draft picks for Shawn Marion? I don't care if it's the #2 pick. Drafting is a crapshoot, even lottery picks are as likely to flame out as they are to make an immediate impact. Busts happen all the time in the draft. 

Recent (2000-2005) top 10 "lottery" picks include Jay Williams, Mike Dunleavy, Nickoloz Tiskitishvilli, Dejaun Wagner, Darko Milic, Kwame Brown, Nene, Chris Wilcox, Caron Butler, Kenyon Dooling, Chris Mihm, Darius Miles, Demarcus Johnson, Joel Pryzabilla, Marcus Fizer, Marvin Williams, Deron Williams and a score of other players who didn't live up to their billing. Sure it's possible to hit lottery gold and land the next Garnett; it's equally possible to draft the next Kwame Brown. You have to land a SURE commodity if you're going to trade a player of the caliber of Shawn Marion.

The biggest aspect of Marion's game isn't his offense. It's the way he boards and plays defense. Who's going to be that versatile defender if we get rid of Marion. The guy has guarded Odom, Kobe, Cassel, Brand, Mobley, Nowitizki and Howard, just in these playoffs.

Marion won't be going anywhere; and it's for good reason.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What in hell's name is up w/ your sig??


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Why take such a risk in ruining the line up and chemistry for a high draft pick in a weak draft? too risky.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

How are you going to trade Marion after the guts this guy has shown?

I remember in game 5 VS the Clippers, this guy suffered a cut above the eye, a sprained ankle, and a knee injury. After hitting the floor hard in OT, Marion limped to the Suns bench. I was worried. At this point, most players would have sat out the game. However, just over a minute later, Marion returns to the game. As he limped to the lane to take position durring a free throw I couldn't help but think I had just seen one of the greatest momnents in Suns history. Here is a guy playing with 3 possibly game ending injuries, yet he is out there battling his *** off.

I know I post about guts a lot but they are important if we want to win the championship. So far Marion, Nash, T. Thomas, and Bell have shown REAL guts. To me, these guys are invaluable.

I'd trade Amare at this point before Marion.

Let me say that again. I'd trade Amare before Marion.

Marion is not going anywhere.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Why would you trade Marion for 2 draft picks in a year when no franchise type players are avaliable. Makes no sense, especially when we are 6 games and counting away from a title, its not time to rebuild, time to win that first title.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Suns want to win now, so they trade Marion for two risky picks? Nash is getting old, but Suns retool?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The Suns want to win now, so they trade Marion for two risky picks? Nash is getting old, but Suns retool?



I think all the talk is based on resigning Diaw/Barbosa and saving money cuz our owner is a cheap ***. I also read he doesn't like Marion much. Good thing D'antoni is the new GM/VP of operations


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

The Matrix aint going no where.... after how unhappy PHX fans had become with the Suns organization during last seasons offseason (whole Johnson fiasco, trading Q. Rich, etc.) , i highly doubt they would trade away a player that has been here his whole career and has been an all star multiple times, not to mention well liked by the fans. And if they make it to the Finals and maybe win it, thats even more evidence that no trade involving Marion will be involved.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

the suns simply cannot have 3 max players and 2 (8+ million a year) players.

Thats the problem, this isnt New York, where they seem to have unlimited cap.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

1 Penny said:


> the suns simply cannot have 3 max players and 2 (8+ million a year) players.
> 
> Thats the problem, this isnt New York, where they seem to have unlimited cap.


Thats all well and good, but you don't trade Marion (3 time all nba) for a high draft pick. He's worth a lot more than that.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sarver pisses me off. He dealt Joe and Q. Which I agree did turn out very well... BUT we LUCKED out BIG time with Diaw coming on, and everyone who has stepped up stepping up. The odds of it again are slim. Plus, anyone who thinks we could do what we do and be as good without Marion is a retard.


----------

